# The largest projector?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this monster and thought you might be interested.http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/14/prototype-sanyo-projector-throws-up-1080p-at-near-point-blank-ra/ I would hope it would be smaller when it goes into production. I really like the idea of not haveing the PJ over your head.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Interesting. It would be nice to have a big screen AND not cast shadows when playing Wii tennis


----------

